# Split and move?



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

I usually try to do it all at once, put bees in box seal up put on truck & go.
IF I am delayed, have to do something else before I leave, be sure to put the sealed up box in the shade.
If you are moving the "original" box, if you wait until dark, all the foragers will come inside & be moved also. if you leave the "new" box in the original location the foragers will join that group/colony. if you make the split & do not seal up right away, a lot of the bees will "drift" back to the original hive.
clear as mud, right ? Good Luck, CE


----------



## Mark FrontYardHoney (Jul 23, 2012)

No mud. Makes total sense. Since most foragers will be left behind (as well as the queen) I just need to make sure there's plenty of workers, eggs, brood, pollen and honey (how much honey?) to give the girls enough supply to make a queen and graduate to foraging?


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

"Some" ... if I can find a frame with honey/ nectar & pollen, I try to let that be the food frame. I usually make up the rest with undrawn foundation less frames, since they will be short on bees to cover the comb at first. But I am a new guy, others may have better ratios.
For my medium starter nucs, one frame food. If short on nectar, feed syrup in the nuc. (ick!)
Good luck ... CE


----------

